# Price haggling at main dealers



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Seen these cars the purchase will be straight forward no hpi what would be the best price to go in at or other benifits if no discount

http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/use...on-avon/601368770-37374.aspx?srcmdc=se_na_re_

http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/use...ro/york/601396230-35615.aspx?srcmdc=se_na_re_

Liking this one but it's *RED* :wall:
http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/use...-keynes/601377843-38759.aspx?srcmdc=se_na_re_


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I normally take 10% off to start with...

:thumb:


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

that's a lot of car for 25k!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

i was going to offer an answer but then opened the link and had to go to the toilet...................some tissues later as cueball said throw 10% at them second hand they will have the margin in it no matter what they say if it was new then you would be lucky to get anything


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Look at the plate on the red one

RS04 CAR cool


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Seen these cars the *purchase will be straight forward *no hpi what would be the best price to go in at or other benifits if no discount


The dealers make money off selling credit, so a cash deal won't make them 'mess their pants' as others have mentioned, just make them an offer, worst they can do is say no. Another cheeky thing to do, is when they do reply by telling you they have to run it by the sales manager, when they try and up sell you anything, tell them that they will have to get the sales manager to ask you personally.


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

None of the adds say how many owners, I would go for the one thats had less paint and less owners, then after that its down to what the next service needs cam belt break disc and check if they all have a Full set of keys. No two used cars are the same and often it's not price that seperats them.
As said above look at them all then go for 10%.

Enjoy


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The red is the best looking. I'd go for 10% off as a minimum and expect it taxing for 6 months too.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

tromppost said:


> None of the adds say how many owners, I would go for the one thats had less paint and less owners, then after that its down to what the next service needs cam belt break disc and check if they all have a Full set of keys. No two used cars are the same and often it's not price that seperats them.
> As said above look at them all then go for 10%.
> 
> Enjoy


previous owners easy bit DFR57SSA = 2PREVIOUS OWNERS

SK57XXZ no previous

RS04CAR no previous

i do have to say i think the red one looks the dogs danglies


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Avanti said:


> The dealers make money off selling credit, so a cash deal won't make them 'mess their pants' as others have mentioned, just make them an offer, worst they can do is say no. Another cheeky thing to do, is when they do reply by telling you they have to run it by the sales manager, when they try and up sell you anything, tell them that they will have to get the sales manager to ask you personally.


Yeah, cash is no longer King...

credit makes money... shame really...
:wall:

@OP
I normally now state my figure, then shut up... silence is a very powerful tool when going into a negotiation...

Just remember though... it's a WIN/WIN situation... so don't go in too arrogant or ****y....

Nice cars...been looking at them and the V10 S8s...

:driver::driver::driver:

Let us know how you get on!

:thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Another 
http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/use...o/leeds/601391155-36637.aspx?srcmdc=se_na_co_


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

justina3 said:


> previous owners easy bit DFR57SSA = 2PREVIOUS OWNERS
> 
> SK57XXZ no previous
> 
> ...


How can you find out the previous owners


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Why would you go for the V8 rather than the V10?!?!

plus, do you think that there is much of a different between the 6's and the 8's

Been sniffing about these cars as well.......still can't make up my mind about them....

:thumb:


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

what are the running costs like ? (understand its a performance car so it's not going to be in Fiesta territory)


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

How can those two have had no previous owners? 

I personally like the Red one! I'd want one with full main dealer history, preferably at least 6 months warranty (they should be able to add one), some Tax and a tank of fuel (not that it will last long)!

I have heard some horror stories on the RS4's but would absolutely love one! Check out the stories online but there's a lot of talk on suspension issues but like any car you're always going to hear loads about any negatives!

I would just be panicking at spending £25k on a 4-5 year old car as it's just starting to hit that magic time of some very expensive repairs / maintenance items....


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Why would you go for the V8 rather than the V10?!?!
> 
> plus, do you think that there is much of a different between the 6's and the 8's
> 
> ...


You need to get on audisrs.com :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i think trying to get 10% off will be quite an achievement if you can do it. cant see it myself though tbh

maybe get extended warranty, full tank, 12 months tax etc etc


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

The warrenty from Audi main dealers will be a year


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd pitch in for a few free services, accessories as well as a little bit of money. 

Servicing on an RS4 is never going to be cheap - value to you is far in excess of cost to dealership so its a good way to negotiate


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

:thumb:


nickg123 said:


> How can those two have had no previous owners?
> 
> one owner from new so only the registered keeper on the log book and no previous keepers when the car is sold it will become one previous keeper
> 
> :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

"0ne owner from new"............."a car rental company "


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

dont think its that uncommon with these kind of cars people who purchase them new out of the main stealer tend to change them as the warrenty runs out and just buy a new one.

off topic
customer of mine who trades in high end cars once had a aston in showing one previous company owner when he dug further with the dealer it was mr and miss beckham


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Do some simple research on the ones linked via whatcar? online valuation page, and Vauxhall's value my car.
The former will show you all types of prices, the latter trade-in value.
Use as a guide, not an absolute rule, and compare the two to see how WC's stack up.
The trade uses Glasses Guide as their bible, so knowing what they might've given for it, allowing a bit extra for optional toys fitted, and giving them a bit of profit (£500-700), you should have an idea where to pitch your target price at.
Bear in mind, VAT comes into it, as does 12 month warranty, if a franchised dealer.

And contrary to Avanti's advice regarding upsells - don't act a twazzock, just be polite and decline, if you don't want them.
You'll probably respected if you can demonstrate you've done your homework, and know what you want - they can just get down to brass tacks, without wasting time explaining te specs, etc.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

PJS said:


> Do some simple research on the ones linked via whatcar? online valuation page, and Vauxhall's value my car.
> The former will show you all types of prices, the latter trade-in value.
> Use as a guide, not an absolute rule, and compare the two to see how WC's stack up.
> The trade uses Glasses Guide as their bible, so knowing what they might've given for it, allowing a bit extra for optional toys fitted, and giving them a bit of profit (£500-700), you should have an idea where to pitch your target price at.
> ...


With due respect, it depends on the salesperson, as many around here do use that line "oh I have to run it by the sales manager" strange how they only have to run things by the sales manager when it suits them, indeed not all sales persons are like that, but the local VW ones are full of BS 
When I got my car, and it was in for the 1st service or some warranty work, the manager had asked how come I purchased the car elsewhere? I did tell him that the salesperson pretty as she was did not want to budge 1p from the book price and that they get 5% of new cars, I said 5% of nothing is nothing but 2 or 3% of 20 odd k is still money in the bank and a sale , he agreed :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Very few sales people in dealerships now have the authority to agree a deal with a customer without referral to Sales or Business Manager, not because they don't have the ability but because its the process.

Sadly most sales execs are far more willing to try and deal their manager than they are the customer - most are clueless and given free rein would simply roll over and give the customer whatever they wanted


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Those 2 in red are gorgeous! Not keen on the Dark Blue/Black.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I wouldn't go in too fixated on a discount figure. Find a car that ticks all the boxes first and then worry about it. 

And be prepared to walk away - your advantage should be that they hopefully want to sell you the car more than you want to buy it.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I normally take 10% off to start with...
> 
> :thumb:


10%! is that all?

Go in, shown you are interested but not overly keen and ask for 25% off. Haggle upwards from there.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

There's an RS6 in that blue colour on the go locally, stunning colour in the flesh :argie:

Sad to say, you're more likely to get a bigger discount if you're taking out credit, than paying cash


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

cotter said:


> There's an RS6 in that blue colour on the go locally, stunning colour in the flesh :argie:
> 
> Sad to say, you're more likely to get a bigger discount if you're taking out credit, than paying cash


I did think about doing it that way and then pay it of in one hit but don't you have to pay to end the contract agreement


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

STEALTH K3 said:


> I did think about doing it that way and then pay it of in one hit but don't you have to pay to end the contract agreement


and an arrangement fee 
Although if the maths is right then you could still end up saving more :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

From my experience of working with literally hundreds of dealers, the price you pay for the car is not dependant on whether you fund it through them or not.

Whilst they make profit out of finance it is regarded as incremental profit, a nice to have but not such a significant amount that it could lead to a bigger discount on the car.

I have never seen a car being sold cheaper because the customer is funding through them.

If you don't believe me then simply negotiate and agree a deal on the basis that you are funding the vehicle then 48 hours before you collect advise them that you will be paying the balance in cash - they can't increase the price of the vehicle - it would be illegal


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

andy665 said:


> From my experience of working with literally hundreds of dealers, the price you pay for the car is not dependant on whether you fund it through them or not.
> 
> Whilst they make profit out of finance it is regarded as incremental profit, a nice to have but not such a significant amount that it could lead to a bigger discount on the car.
> 
> ...


I am now confussed :wall::wall: regarding the 48 hours


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you believe that you will get a better price if you do take their finance (which in my 20 years experience you won't) then negotiate on that basis. 

Sign vehicle order form and then before you take delivery of the car call them and state that you have now changed your mind about using their finance and you will be paying the balance in cash. 

It is totally illegal for the price of the vehicle to then be amended - you cannot differentiate in price dependant on how the goods are being paid for.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

andy665 said:


> If you believe that you will get a better price if you do take their finance (which in my 20 years experience you won't) then negotiate on that basis.
> 
> Sign vehicle order form and then before you take delivery of the car call them and state that you have now changed your mind about using their finance and you will be paying the balance in cash.
> 
> It is totally illegal for the price of the vehicle to then be amended - you cannot differentiate in price dependant on how the goods are being paid for.


Ah ok I understand now agree a price etc on finance get it on paper pay a deposit even then pay for the remaing agrred price on collection of the car


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Its a bit late but for me the red one does it  oh and the S6 V10 .... less than 20k now which is a whole lot of car for the money !


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Its a bit late but for me the red one does it  oh and the S6 V10 .... less than 20k now which is a whole lot of car for the money !


20k??!?!?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

SteveTDCi said:


> Its a bit late but for me the red one does it  oh and the S6 V10 .... less than 20k now which is a whole lot of car for the money !


Same here. The 1st two have phone holders, and IMHO, that just screams "salesmen" and it's been ragged. Mind you, they are all RS4's, so they've been ragged anyhoo, be rude not to really...


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

unless its been driven overseas cant see it having much ragging on our roads


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

I was behind a RS4 in red coming home over the bridge, got to the toll booth and when that gate opened he absolutely booted it, I nearly had a small crysis (top gear fans :thumb. What an insane noise and my god did that car shift! It looks stunning in red :argie:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I know what you mean its almost as if its sucking up the tarmac


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Bearing in mind that these have been purchased and then traded, so they've already made money on them, along with the fact they are thirsty petrol engines - thus not desireable to the majority i would offer £28k over the phone for an immediate deal, or tell them you will just call all the other dealers that have the car you want until you find someone who will deal at that price. Be nice, but make sure they know they have one chance, no negotiation, £28k or you move onto the next one.

This is how I buy every car now and I always get the price I state, might have to go to 5 dealers but I get it at my price everytime. If they know the rules they can engage


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

MuZiZZle said:


> 20k??!?!?


http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2621662.htm

and just over ...

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2770257.htm


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2621662.htm
> 
> and just over ...
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2770257.htm


Not really looking at a S6 but thanks :wall::wall:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

petemattw said:


> Bearing in mind that these have been purchased and then traded, so they've already made money on them, along with the fact they are thirsty petrol engines - thus not desireable to the majority i would offer £28k over the phone for an immediate deal, or tell them you will just call all the other dealers that have the car you want until you find someone who will deal at that price. Be nice, but make sure they know they have one chance, no negotiation, £28k or you move onto the next one.
> 
> This is how I buy every car now and I always get the price I state, might have to go to 5 dealers but I get it at my price everytime. If they know the rules they can engage


Just did the above on the Blue one in Stratford waiting for a phone call back


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Good luck mate hope it works out well for you


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Also approaching the end of the month, this may work in your favour also.

Lot of car for the money! Bit thirsty on fuel though after looking at the figures.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RD55 DUN said:


> Bit thirsty on fuel though after looking at the figures.


Not really when you compare it to similar cars though.....

Now, if you compare it to a bluemotion polo or something, then yes it's shocking! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Just offered 25k for this told them can collect tomorrow and also made a offer on another on anther on so we shal see
http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/use...o/leeds/601391155-36637.aspx?srcmdc=se_na_re_


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

you lot have to much money!!!! Good luck to you, that is honestly my dream car, in black though


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Just offered 25k for this told them can collect tomorrow and also made a offer on another on anther on so we shal see
> http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/use...o/leeds/601391155-36637.aspx?srcmdc=se_na_re_


Very nice... hope you get it....

I'm going to see a S8 at the weekend... see what you have started!

:doublesho

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow the red one is sooo nice, I adore these cars and the sound they make sends shivers down my spine, I truly hope they accept your offer, fingers crossed.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Thats the blue one in Stratford refused


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Main dealers are being $%&*s found this one 
http://www.vincentknightcars.co.uk/index.php/stock/audi-a4-rs4-quattro-g7urj/


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Main dealers are being $%&*s found this one
> http://www.vincentknightcars.co.uk/index.php/stock/audi-a4-rs4-quattro-g7urj/


That looks good, same deal as before if its low on owners not had much paint and disc's and tyres are good and next service is not too big plus got all the keys. Also lower miles better.

Could be your by Saturday !!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Main dealers are being $%&*s found this one
> http://www.vincentknightcars.co.uk/index.php/stock/audi-a4-rs4-quattro-g7urj/


Looks a beauty :argie:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Main dealers are being $%&*s found this one
> http://www.vincentknightcars.co.uk/index.php/stock/audi-a4-rs4-quattro-g7urj/


Nice car....pretty good finance figures too (I know you don't need them...I'm just saying)

I wonder how much extra that snazzy turntable adds to their margin mind you... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> Nice car....pretty good finance figures too
> :thumb:


Agreed on the car - not on the finance figures


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

andy665 said:


> Agreed on the car - not on the finance figures


ok ok, compared to my bank that I used as a quick comparison  :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

PJS said:


> The trade uses Glasses Guide as their bible, so knowing what they might've given for it, allowing a bit extra for optional toys fitted, and giving them a bit of profit (£500-700), you should have an idea where to pitch your target price at.
> 
> Bear in mind, VAT comes into it


I would refer to Glass's as expensive toilet paper....that's based on the bible being factual of course.

The difference between Glass and CAP is often quite a margin, very few cars are up for sale in line with Glass's

Do you mean they are pitching 30k cars with a 5-700 return minus vat etc


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have never worked with a dealer that uses Glass Guide as their bible - starting point yes but no more than that.

CAP tends to be more accurate, after all it is a listing of Current Auction Prices but even this only provides a starting point.

A good Sales Manager needs neither guide to provide a fair valuation - fair as in fair to both customer AND dealer


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Having a look at the red on in Leed's next week it has 4 previous owner's wich I think is a lot is it anything to be concerned over


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Wouldn't worry about the owners, I'd be more worried about the mechanical condition and making sure it's never seen paint.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

It will be a used Audi approved from a main dealer


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Bought a Phantom Black one pic's follow when I take delivery of it


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Just goes to show they can be open to offer's when I posted this thread I think this was up for £26,850 I called them and offerd them £25k and I come come and collect the car that day the salesman did not stop laughing at my offer. Then it went down to £25,850 and now its at the £23,850. I few days after I offered the £25k I went and bought a £30,000 with 10k on the clock pic's to follow


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Should ring him back and remind him of your offer, at the price it is now I'd be looking at £21.5K max to buy that.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Should ring him back and remind him of your offer, at the price it is now I'd be looking at £21.5K max to buy that.


Well funny you should say that I have had some messages left on my phone but thought why bother ringing back thinking how much they took it for would be interesting to know


----------



## AboveFunction (Aug 8, 2011)

I know I'm a bit late to this one but why not take the credit to get a discount then in your 14 day cooling off period (where you get 14 days to pay it all off at no extra charge and cancel the finance - it's what mines was) surprise them with full payment and bobs your uncle


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

We mercilessly play dealers off each other and get prices down, a p/x UP for the previous car and loads of extras thrown in. Then we demand free delivery and pick up. Both current cars bought with cash so I think it still carries a lot of clout.

I'd hate to sell a car to us.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

335dAND110XS said:


> We mercilessly play dealers off each other and get prices down, a p/x UP for the previous car and loads of extras thrown in. Then we demand free delivery and pick up. Both current cars bought with cash so I think it still carries a lot of clout.
> 
> I'd hate to sell a car to us.


I'm the same. Walked in, said I wanted two cars - the guy's eyes lit up. Then told him what we wanted - fantastic, got two perfect cars. Right, now here's the bad news - the TT is worth £5k less than I owe on it (monumental depreciation) and I'll trade my bike in, but I want to end up not much worse off than starting from scratch. And they've both got to be less than £xxx a month.

Two days of furious battles with finance companies, group sales director and general managers later and we signed for them both. And took both back for bits to be made 'right'!

Hats off to Marshall in Nottingham though, they're fantastic to buy from. Truly a pleasant experience. :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm an advocate of stating quite clearly what you want within a deal, if a dealer does not / mcannot deal at that price then they won't. Saves a lot of messing all round.


----------

